# استفسار بخصوص هندسة ميكانكيا انتاج ممكن تساعدوني



## eng.ahmedrizq (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
اخوكم احمد رزق
مخلصة لسا ثانوية عامة و باذن المولى عز وجل السنة القادمة هكون في اعدادي هندسة
و كالعادة بقرا عن الاقسام و انا طبعا عارف انو في مادة في الاعدادي هتعرفني كل حاجة
بس زي ما تقولو مستعجل حبتين
انا قريت عن هندسة الانتاج 
وعرفت ان هندسة قسم ميكانيكا انتاج بينقسم لعدة اقسام
فهل انا هدرس الاقسام دي كلها و لا هتخصص في قسم واحد فقط
يعني هل الاقسام دي هتتوزع على الاربع سنين الي هدرس فيهم ميكانيكا انتاج ولا انا هتخصص في قسم واحد و هموت و اعيش فيه . 
:77:​


----------



## إسلام عمارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

اهلا يا بشمهندس احمد منور والله......بس يا ريس النظام كالاتى اعدادى هندسة وبعدين اولى وتانية ميكانيكا عام والتخصص بيبقى فى تالتة ورابعة ....بس انا لسة مخلص بكالوريوس انتاج السنادى واول مرة اسمع عن تخصص فى انتاج اثناء الدراسة ....هو قسم انتاج واحد واسمه تبعا لجامعة القاهرة التصميم الميكانيكى والانتاج
وبعدين انتاج دة قسم واسع اوى اوى اوى .....وان شاء الله لما تتخرج هتتخصص فى جزء صغير منه تبعا لطبيعة شغلك ....وربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## ابو جريشة (19 أغسطس 2011)

بداية الف مبروك 

هى بتختلف من كلية لكلية 

يعنى انا مثلا فى هندسة شبرا داخل تالتة انتاج 

عندنا بعد اعدادى فى انتاج وفى باور 

وانت داخل تالتة انتاج عندنا 3 شعب --- انتاج - تصميم - جودة ( هندسة صناعية ) بتحتلف فى مواد معينة 

يعنى مثلا بالنسبة للشعبة اللى هدخلها ان شاء الله وهى انتاج بتميل اكتر لعمليات الانتاج والتشكيل والاسطمبات 

لكن بعد التخرج فى الشغل صدقنى بنلاقى خريج انتاج ممكن يشتغل باور والعكس والاتنين ممكن يشتغلوا سيارات مع 

بعض وده اللى لقتيه فى تكويل صيانة سيارات لما نزلت تدريب الصيف ده 

فالاول اسال فى الكلية اللى انت فيها لان النظام بيختلف فى موضع هتتخصص انتاج او باور من سنة كام لان شبرا وحلوان زى بعض 
القاهرة وعين شمس زى بعض اعتقد 

لو فى اى حاجة اتفضل اسال وتحت امرك


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هى فعلا تبعا للكلية لان انا هندسة حلوان انتاج بعد اعدادي مباشرة


----------

